# RC fishing boat



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.avivafishinbuddy.com/


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

:doh someone will make a million dollars from something like that :baby


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

those are cute, would love to see one fishing in the pass lol. also, it works on a 27 mhz frequency...would probly suck if a trucker keys up his mic...cb's run on 27 mhz, wonder if that would make it go faster?

i "almost" got a rc boat just to do that with last fall, i could see a king skying with the boat following thru the air behind it!!!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

surf fishers could use something like that. Maybe an RC helicopter??


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used mylittle RC boat to carry out my baited hook when it was too windy to cast into the wind. ( clothes pin attached to back of boat to hold line then snatch free to release).

I don't think it would work in the surf well, would need a submarine or bow and arrow maybe.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

What a crack up. Hope it is better than that POS Rocket fishing rod my kid had to have!


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

What the hell ? haha Let me see that pull a red up or a blue lol


----------



## bigdave195412 (Apr 18, 2008)

THIS IS GREAT FOR KIDS CATCHING BREAM BUT, I'D LIKE TO SEE A 10 LB. FISH GRAB IT.

THEN YOU WOULD HAVE A SUBMARINE.


----------

